# Was sollte ein Spiel haben...



## Veriquitas (3. Juni 2010)

Wollte eure Meinung hören, was Games haben sollten um Geschichte zu schreiben. Hier geht es auch um alle Genres und Entwickler die bereits meilensteine gesetzt haben oder sonstwas.

Rollenspiele:

Gute Atmosphäre (am wichtigsten),

Skillsystem durchdacht ohne sinnlose Attribute oder sonstwas das nur Beachtung findet durch den Namen, aber sonst nichts bringt,

Gute Dialoge, Ausrüstung die Sinn macht und im optischen sich stark unterscheidet, 

Wiederspielwert verschiedene Endsequenzen mit verschiedenen Quests,

Ein eigener Stil durch Grafik und Spielgefühl.

Games:

The Witcher (Cd Projekt) Vorzeigebild für Rollenspiele mehr ist da nicht zu sagen.

Wow, Diablo 1,2 (Blizzard) Games die sich als Games bezeichnen dürfen, da die ganze mechanik bis auf letzte durchdacht wurde. Und der eigene Stil immer extrem durchgesetzt wird. Qualität und Support sprechen für sich.

Fallout alle Teile (Bethesda usw.)

Beindruckendes Endzeit Szenario mit grossem Wiederspielwert und geilen Humor. Fallout 3 gibt das wieder was in den Vorgängern Thema und Spielgefühl war.

To be continued....


----------



## NCphalon (4. Juni 2010)

Ergänzend zu Veriquitas:

Eine große, *frei begehbare Spielwelt* is mir bei Rollenspielen wichtig, da kann die Grafik noch so gut sein, Schlauchlevels ham nix mit Realismus zu tun.

*Viele Nebenquests*, damit man sich auch ma von der Hauptquest erholen und in Ruhe skillen kann.

*Stimmige Atmosphäre*... wenn man manchmal einfach nur stehen bleibt und zusieht, wie die Sonne untergeht oder ein Reh durch den Wald hoppelt *seufz* oder sich fast in die Hosen macht wenn man durch dunkle Gänge rennt und genau weiß dass man jeden Moment drauf gehen kann xD

*Große Modcommunity*, damit das Spiel quasi nie zu Ende is weil es wieder neue Quests gibt.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juni 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ergänzend zu Veriquitas:
> 
> Eine große, *frei begehbare Spielwelt* is mir bei Rollenspielen wichtig, da kann die Grafik noch so gut sein, Schlauchlevels ham nix mit Realismus zu tun.
> 
> ...



Wäre tolle wenn du noch Entwickler nennen würdest + Spiele.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (6. Juni 2010)

> *Große Modcommunity*, damit das Spiel quasi nie zu Ende is weil es  wieder neue Quests gibt.


Sehr gut . Neben den "Standartsachen" (Grafik, Atmosphere, Handlung, Story, Gameplay, Steuerung, usw.) ist das eines der wichtigsten Kriterien bei Spielen für mich.

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist *Return to Castle Wolfenstein MP*, welches ich jetzt noch zocke. Es gibt unzählige Maps und es laufen nach 8 Jahren immer noch genug Server. Dass der Multiplayer (Enemy Tetorrity) kostenlos erhältlich ist, finde ich auch super, denn das lockt noch mehr Zocker ins Spiel. (Glaube bei Fear ist der MP auch kostenlos erhätlich, oder?).


----------

